# "Weaponized Suicide" Is Getting A Season 2?



## ResolutionBlaze (May 22, 2018)

Sorry, I must've misspelled "13 Reasons Why".
-
I didn't watch the show, mostly out of rumor and simply a moral uncertainty on whether I really wanted to support it, because apparently a lot of people took offense to 13 Reasons Why, and based on how it covers the themes, it's not hard to imagine why.  After watching NitPix cover the show, I just decided to avoid it altogether.




Maybe it wasn't as controversial as I thought it was, after all, I kinda forgot this show existed for a while and my memory is hazy, but still, the show was renewed for Season 2 despite that.
-
Anyhoo, you all know my thoughts.  How about yours?


----------



## Yanachii (May 23, 2018)

I didn't watch this series for similar reasons as to what you stated--that it handled a serious topic quite poorly--and am disappointed to hear it's getting another season. What would they even do with a second season? Just leave it be, Netflix. Leave it be.


----------



## Izar (May 23, 2018)

The 13 Reasons Why cast say they are trying to raise awareness on the sensitive issues of rape, suicide, bullying, etc.. Whether or not that's true is very subjective. I enjoyed the first season, and have already started the second. I do feel however, if the "wrong" person were to watch the series, they may get the wrong impression. Might even help to put some sick thoughts in some sick minds;


----------



## zenmaldita (May 23, 2018)

I remember my family hyping it up but I didn't watch it with them. I watched it alone - which was probably a dangerous move given my wavering mental state. ANNNYWAYSSS When it came to "the scene" I couldnt bear watch it and skipped to the end. The ending wasn't at all satisfying so perhaps a season 2 would explain what happened after.

While I'm trained to dissect a show I just couldn't with 13 Reasons for personal reasons. My brain was too busy trying to block things that might upset it ---- but I'm still curious.


----------

